# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Unos árboles en voladizo

## perdiguera

Ahora vienen  unas imágenes de unos árboles singulares que me encontré en la Cerdanya francesa este fin de año 2012.

La verdad es que a veces no puede entender uno cómo se aguantan o viven, pero sí que tienen "voluntad" y ganas de vivir.







Otras veces vemos lo que es capaz el ser humano con tal de conservar unos árboles. Por esta razón no puedo entender a los pirómanos.

----------


## albertillovernel

Es impresionante ver cómo se agarran al terreno escarpado los árboles, con razón son el mejor freno al arrastre de material. Ellos mismos se adaptan al entorno hasta que tienen la fuerza suficiente como para moldearlo en su beneficio (subsistencia) y crear un microclima favorable. Me recuerda a algunos ejemplares de haya en la selva de Irati que también son espectaculares...creciendo en vertical sobre un borde rocoso y sin a penas suelo en el que extender sus raíces...

----------

